# عايز خبير ف المجال ده ياريت



## حامد محمد علام (4 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أقوم بعمل الصابون السائل ولكن للأسف يكلفني والزبائن عايزين صابون ب1.5 جملة وانا برضه عايز اكسب وف نفس الوقت لازم يكون تقيل وبيرغي وله رائحة محترمة

أرجو المساعدة


----------



## حامد محمد علام (6 أبريل 2013)

ياجماعة الموقع هنا مليان خبراء مفيش ولا رد واحد يحسسني بالامل


----------



## spotcolor (6 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم راجع الروابط القديمة وستجد ماتريد 
منها هذا الرابط 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169006.html


----------



## حامد محمد علام (6 أبريل 2013)

اخي الكريم راجع الروابط القديمة وستجد ماتريد 

شكرا اخي ولكن احنا ف 2013 الاسعار اتغيرت والنسب اتغيرت فانا عايز احاول اقلل الكمية مع ثقل ورغوة والسعر1.5 مصري ودي اصبحت مشكلة


----------



## chemnoor (9 أبريل 2013)

السيد المحترم

في البدأ لا بد من تحديد الحدود الدنيا للمواصفة المقبولة في بلدك من حيث التركيز ودرجة الحموضة ....

ثانيا لا بد من تحديد الكلفة المستهدفة

ثالثا المواصفات المطلوبة

من أجل الأسعار المنخفضة ربما عليك استبعاد استخدام المواد منخفضة التركيز مثل البتائين حيث تركيزه في المادة الخام التجارية 30% فقط

بعض الدول تشترط قدرة تنظيفية محددة وليس تركيز محدد وهنا يمكن المناورة أكثر

ولكن أعتقد أنه في مصر هناك حدود دنيا للتركيز 

بالنسبة لتركيز المادة الفعالة بين 3 إلى 6%
يفضل استخدام مزيج من الدودوسيل بنزن سلفونيك مع الكمبرلان كي دي بنسبة ثلثين من السلفونيك مع ثلث من الكمبرلان

أما اللوريل إيثر سلفات فيمكن استخدامه عند تصنيع منظف سائل بتركيز أعلى من 6%

حيث في هذه الحالة يقتصر نسبة الكمبرلان على 1% والباقي مزيج بين اللوريل سلفات والسلفونيك


----------



## حامد محمد علام (10 أبريل 2013)

معلش اخي انا مش فاهم كلامك


----------



## chemnoor (11 أبريل 2013)

نبتدأ من المواصفات القياسية الوطنية المصرية مثلا

قبل البدأ بالتصنيع لأي منتج كيميائي لا بد من معرفة المواصفات التي يجب أن يحققها حسب القوانين المحلية وهل هناك مواصفة وطنية لهذا المنتج

تحدد المواصفة القياسية الوطنية نسبة المواد الفعالة المسموحة ودرجة الحموضة وعدد من المواصفات الأخرى

للأسف معظم الذين يقدمون خلطات منزلية تكون مخالفة للمواصفة المطلوبة للمنتج بهدف خفض السعر 

أي خفض السعر وبنفس الوقت تصنيع منتج منخفض الجودة

الرجاء تحديد الشروط المطلوبة حسب القوانين المحلية من المنتج لنتمكن من إعطاء التركيبة الإقتصادية وفقا لهذه المواصفة

أما إذا كنت ترغب بتركيبات لا تتقيد بالمواصفة القياسية الوطنية فهناك الكثير منها


----------



## حامد محمد علام (14 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يخليك والف شكر ع الرد نور السلفونيك 10 الصودا 7 التكسابون 17 التايلوز60 الملح3 الكمبرلان24 هي دي الاسعار الوطنية


----------

